# Another squirrel



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

Got this guy with .36 cal lead hit em in the back then finished him in the head sucker was dead either way


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

WOW..... that little .36 ball caused a lot of damage ! Is that his back and ribs that ball broke ?

wll


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

His back


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Gunnar said:


> His back


Ya, that guy was toast for sure.

wll


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

im eating her right now haha


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Fine little supper! Nice shot.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Good shooting gunner you starting to be a force to be reckoned with.


----------

